# Pic of your stands



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

so we have show you boat/rigs, show your 4x4 trucks, so why not show what you are hunting out of? hopefully this will take off as it could be cool to see different ideas of blinds and ideas 

I am hunting out of a home built blind 4x6 3 foot off the ground ( which is about on its last season) or my tripod. here a couple of pictures of what I will be building next and the tripod I use sorry I thought I had some in the fields pics but I didn't. 
so lets see em guys all that hard work should be shown!!!:texasflag


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

oh I found the pic here's the last season for this one, she has been patched to make it usable this season


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Just roll the window down bubba


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL too funny!!!


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

pg542 said:


> Just roll the window down bubba


Don't laugh I hunted on a buddies place and Truck Cabs were the stands. Did not leak and if you had your girl friend in the stand you could sit close!! LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> Here's mine.


nice should last long time how many years you had it already


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Deer blind and duck blind...
.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

anyone got some not stolen off the net.. LOL... besides rubberback


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)




----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

here is my condo


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is a couple of mine, i built them both this summer, the camo one wasn't quite complete in this pic, needed windows and a small ladder yet, the gray one sitting in it's home near Johnson City.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

SSST said:


> Here is a couple of mine, i built them both this summer, the camo one wasn't quite complete in this pic, needed windows and a small ladder yet, the gray one sitting in it's home near Johnson City.


The kiddos always put there names on mine too.. i have one that is purple too lol ...best part is letting them do the camo job lol always a riot


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Old blind (door removed), new blind . Yep, the old one was a re-purposed outhouse. The new one respects it's heritage....


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Castaway2 said:


> oh I found the pic here's the last season for this one, she has been patched to make it usable this season


This one sure looks familiar. Did you build it yourself or take it over? I hunted one that looks just like it on a property near Hamilton.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

jenks13 said:


> This one sure looks familiar. Did you build it yourself or take it over? I hunted one that looks just like it on a property near Hamilton.


 I built it. it sits in cuero. Best stand on the lease for meat trips


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Castaway2 said:


> nice should last long time how many years you had it already


I guess three. I had to put a new door on it the other day. But you can see forever. I put it there so when they start rutting you can watch the does run the bucks into the pastures. I love to watch them chase does. That to me is what its all about.


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

This one came with the spot on East Texas timber land lease I got on last year.. this is the good side,... door side is a sheet hanging from a couple of hooks.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, this is one of my real ones....


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

My 4x6 finally fell and broke apart. So we used the platform and some corn sacks to make a stand at out pig hunting spot.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Our Lil box my daughter hunts out of on our property in Montgomery Co.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

AQ, looks like that one has been under water.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*mine*

Bought this one for $300 from a member out at my lease. Best deal i have found by far. Welded frame with metal side and shingled roof, crazy sturdy and comfortable.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Bobby Hill said:


> Bought this one for $300 from a member out at my lease. Best deal i have found by far. Welded frame with metal side and shingled roof, crazy sturdy and comfortable.


and built in heater???? I see your propane.. that s a good looking stand and at 300 you stole the thing!!


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

didn't come with a built in heater, i bought a little portable one that lives in there and can plug into the tank. But yes, my jaw dropped when he gave me the price, first response was.. do you want 20's or hundreds...


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

Had fun building and putting it up in the woods!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

btsander said:


> Had fun building and putting it up in the woods!!
> View attachment 2584249


very nice build... go Texans !!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

..


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

broadonrod said:


> ..


whats that made of ??? I like it


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Castaway2 said:


> whats that made of ??? I like it


Its called a Blind Turtle.. They are made of plastic..we started buying them as bow and camera stands.. We really like them..


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

I hunt 2.5 miles from the Trinity River. The dirty area around the windows is the water line from last springs flood.
Right now there is about 2ft in it.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

The first one we put together at the lease using an old pipe frame and some posts, then set a ground blind on it. The second one in the background is a wood tower blind that was there when we got the lease.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Actually put this one up for my wife yesterday and moved her old ground blind to another spot she's been looking at. 
She's spent the last two weeks at the house decking it out inside with different shelves and cubby holes and krap while I'm banned to my old ***, just last one more year tower blind for another season. Lol


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is another one we put up recently for this year.


----------



## Retired Hunter (Jun 28, 2005)

*Will stay dry in this one!*

Will stay dry in this one!


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Love these pictures.


----------



## davidrdz2111 (Apr 23, 2014)

My hunting box


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Here is one of my boy's stands.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Babacho said:


> Will stay dry in this one!


sweet find.. I hunted out of one similar in west tx it was a little smaller bt extremely nice I put a propane heater in it to it was the cats meow deer had been so used to it it was great !!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

JMAKO said:


> Here is another one we put up recently for this year.


now that is how you level up a stand...lol we just use blocks of scrap wood or dig out the leg... but you sir brought the backhoe or dozer in for the job ...NICE!!!!


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks! The front end loader on the Mahindra works great for that. BTW that's a cross fence on our lease, we don't have any blinds on perimeter fences and neither do our neighbors. Good neighbors!


----------



## Retired Hunter (Jun 28, 2005)

That building is an old smokehouse over a hundred years old. Love it!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Trinity River bottom now


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

After the spring flood. That water mark is almost 8' up. Tough year in the bottom.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

My Sportsman Condo, going on 6 years now. A little expensive but looks as good as the day I bought it. And dang near air tight as far as bugs and critters go. Would buy another in a heartbeat

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> AQ, looks like that one has been under water.


It's under water again right now, but should be dry by the Monday. Had 7 feet of water on the property back in May/June and it's 3.6 miles from the Trinity River.

They are Texas Hunter Product blinds and the water doesn't hurt anything other than leaving a trash on the outside.


----------



## BRP74 (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Oyster Shack*


----------



## Thecfive (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## Thecfive (Jul 8, 2012)

And another one. 5'X8' ground blind.


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

Not a good pick but the stand on the ground is 4x6. You can see it from hwy 90. The ranger station. My bow bind looking from the gun blind in the 2nd pic


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry couldn't figure how to turn it with my phone


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Blind*

Here's a couple of pictures of one I built over the summer.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's one of mine. The elevator brackets make quick work of the stand.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

*fify*

Fixed it for you



stickem said:


> Not a good pick but the stand on the ground is 4x6. You can see it from hwy 90. The ranger station. My bow bind looking from the gun blind in the 2nd pic


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My fair weather stand backing up to a dynamite hole for rattling, deer cant go downwind with a N wind. Putting some 3' legs on wifes to get it off the ground, she don't want the pigs coming inside....125 yrds to feeder with 250yrds of purple top turnips planted each way...


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Two of our 16 blinds*

A couple of my favorite blinds at 2 Gems Ranch.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Those are nice.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have seen a few made from commercial porta potties. Worked great. Sorry no pictures.

Walter (wet dreams). I like the personal clothes line you have there.


----------



## standask (Aug 27, 2010)

This is my blind. It's a 6x9 scamper.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

standask said:


> This is my blind. It's a 6x9 scamper.


That's bad ***


----------



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

Custom rattle can paint job.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Deer condo for me and my daughter. 4x8 insulted with a Dearborn heater. Up hill from our feeder at 135yds.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I call this stand is called Blufftop. Can anyone turn it right side up for me?? I give up.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I snapped this one from my feeder this weekend, nestled high up in the hills of North Blanco Co.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

*FIFY*

Fixed it for you


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

pg542 said:


> I call this stand is called Blufftop. Can anyone turn it right side up for me?? I give up.


had one similar in out of mason and London tx. favorite stand until you killed something then it was a hike down and a hike back up, to pick up the deer you had to drive about a mile around to just into the ravine.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*El Pato*

Here is a pic of one of my favorite blinds @ our small lease in Falcon; many a nice buck have fallen in the senderos of the "El Pato" blind over the last 20 years or so; all our blinds have names, this one is el pato because @ one time, years ago, the levels of Falcon Lake were much higher than now and the water was right up to the blind in a copule of areas and ducks were always around during deer season.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

6x6x6 tower with fiberglass blind, and the important view.
Hunting out west between San Angelo and Biglake.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

That's a nice one.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> View attachment 2610786
> View attachment 2610794


Very nice! You build it yourself?


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

*blinds*

Those are some nice blinds, and I have some nice ones on my place as well. But thinking back, some of my best memories come from blinds that maybe didn't have a floor, or closing windows and doors. Thinking about putting one of those back on my place just for old times sake.


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

Going on 25-30 years, needs some work but gets the job done.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

Then the bow blind...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Juno




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

That's a "Now Leasing" sign on the side. Me and another guy went in together on this one. He wasn't there that day so I put a sign I had from work on the side of it, The picture was taken from nearl a half mile away with binos and cell phone.

Two feeders at 125 yards and a LOT of country to look at.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*It ain't Much*

It sure ain't much to look at, but my son has killed four deer out of it. We have logged a lot of hours in it. Boy is it cold when the wind blows.


----------

